# Technics 1210



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

I would lke to sell a set of technics 1210, where would be the best place to advertise. dont want to put them on ebay. anyone know of any music of dj forums that they could recommend so i can post them on there.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Dont know of any, but i'm guessing if you have the decks you would have used them at one point so maybe put an advert up in the record shops you used to visit ??

Other than that, maybe google is your friend for DJ sites.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Thought have that but it seems vinyl is a thing of the past now. all the old shops i used to go to have closed


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Gumtree.

I sold mine on there a couple of years back and got a good price for them. Best of all it's free, unlike eBay:thumb:


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Technics 1210's will ALWAYS sell, due to the implementation of Serato Scratch and M-Audio Torq(time coded vinyl) allowing you to manipulate your MP3 files on your computer through your 1210's!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

Eeloe said:


> Technics 1210's will ALWAYS sell, due to the implementation of Serato Scratch and M-Audio Torq(time coded vinyl) allowing you to manipulate your MP3 files on your computer through your 1210's!


agree mate, stick them on the bay and you'll definately sell. if you list them starting off at the price you want with no reserve and no buy it now you can list them cheap. i use a drum and bass forum called dnbforum.com, you could try that, failing that the local newspaper might be worth a shot. i honestly think ebay is your best bet, after all they are still after all these years the most popular turntable.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot sold them on gumtree in 3 hours.

Great price for them two


----------

